# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Cost clad 3 bed home?

## macburns

Hi, We're looking at buying a 3 bedroom home in Sydney's west. It's fibro and in need of a complete external paint. Someone has suggested cladding instead as a more permanent solution to maintenance.
Any hints or suggestions?
The house has box guttering and a colourbond roof.
Also what sort of cost (including installation) are we looking at?
Thanks for your advice! :Biggrin:

----------


## Moondog55

Asbestos or not?? 
We have a similar dilemma here with the rotted WB 
perimeter of house* height of walls to get coverage then add labour and fixings, if the house is currently uninsulated replacing the fibro is a good time and opportunity to insulate.
We intend to use either cement sheet ( fibro) or ripple iron and the cement sheet is by far the cheapest, a good modern paint properly applied is good for 10 - 25 years.
As far as insulation goes we intend to use foilboard and everytime we get a power bill we think of going up one size in the thickness, 20mm minimum thicker is better

----------

